
NVIDIA Introduces TITAN V GPU, Original AI Generated Star Wars Themes Music - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2017/12/07/titan-v-launch/
======
jdietrich
>110 teraflops

Mother of god. I know that those Flops are low-complexity and low-precision, I
know that the "real" double-precision performance is ~7TFlops, but that's a
staggering amount of performance for a $3000 PCIe card. By way of comparison,
the fastest supercomputing cluster in the world in 2006 (BlueGene/L) could
sustain 280 TFlops, burning 1,433kW in the process.

I just hope that we eventually see a 1080ti replacement based on the GV104 GPU
that isn't completely gimped for ML. A $700 card with 80% of the ML
performance of Titan V would be a complete game-changer.

